Which sites are down because of S3 outage? - johnnyballgame
======
dudul
Is It Down Right Now is down

~~~
vortico
How do you know it's not just on your end?

------
johnnyballgame
SmugMug, Trello, Voluum, Basecamp, BackPack, Campfire iCloud Backup, Buffer,

------
cdvonstinkpot
Soundcloud was earlier, just some tracks but interestingly not all.

~~~
cmccart
I may be able to shed some light on this. During the dyn outage I really
wanted to keep listening to soundcloud, so I spent a bit digging up the
hostenames/IPs to dump in /etc/hosts. I found that they were fetching data
from two different hostnames, cf-media.sndcdn.com and ec-media.sndcdn.com
which I'm guessing stand for cloudfront and edgecast. Never dug deep enough to
figure out how they sharded the data, and I'm not even sure both were used for
songs (maybe one was pictures, one was tracks) but I seem to recall needing
both to play all songs consistently.

------
vortico
Getting 503 errors and/or timeouts on s.imgur.com

------
amingilani
Docker Registry

------
mattszaszko
The Intercom bubble is also down on websites. Their dashboard works fine
though.

------
glbrew
Amazon - order tracking

------
tlack
Seems like my Wolfram databins are all down. Disappointing.

------
tapvt
Hubstaff, lots of Heroku infrastructure.

------
reiichiroh
Malwarebytes Forum and RedFlagDeals

------
hodder
Stocktwits

------
stagbeetle
Quora.

------
philippz
STOMT was also down

------
doomrobo
Canvas by Instructure

------
falloutx
IFTTT.com is down.

------
tomzur
Trello

------
kostiv
Strava

------
hodder
Edgar

------
amingilani
Heroku

------
starptech
travis-ci.org free builds

------
creack
splitwise.com

------
justhere_hi
Typeform

------
justhere_
Typeform

